# أول ظهور لنجلاء الإمام بالصليب



## besm alslib (2 مارس 2010)

نجلاء الإمام حرصت على أن تظهر أمام عدسات الكاميرات وهى ترتدى الصليب​ 




*كتبت ناهد نصر ـ تصوير سامى وهيب*

*                             فى أول ظهور لها بعد الأنباء المتضاربة عن تحولها للمسيحية، حرصت نجلاء الإمام على التواجد أمس، الاثنين، فى مؤتمر "العلمانية نقيض الأصولية" الذى نظمه منتدى ابن رشد، بالتعاون مع منتدى الشرق الأوسط للحريات.*

* نجلاء الإمام حرصت أيضاً على أن تظهر أمام عدسات الكاميرات وهى ترتدى الصليب، فى إشارة منها لتأكيد أخبار اعتناقها المسيحية، وهى الأخبار التى أثارت ضجة كبيرة وقت الإعلان عنها أواخر العام الماضى. *

* نجلاء التى بدا أنها حضرت المؤتمر دون دعوة، وجهت فى مداخلتها انتقادات حادة للتجاهل المتعمد لها، وعدم دعوتها للفعاليات المختلفة التى تنظمها مؤسسات المجتمع المدنى بسبب موقفها الدينى.






*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا للخبــــر يا باشـــــــا


----------



## mora22 (2 مارس 2010)

طوبى لكم اذا طردكم وعيركم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمه من اجلى كاذبين تهللو لان اجركم عظيم فى السموات


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 مارس 2010)

نفسى اكلمها واقولها
اشعر بالخجل من نفسى عندما ارى شجاعتك يا نجلاء الامام .. ربنا يحميكى .. انتى فعلا بنت ملك الملوك

ربنا يساعدك ويعينك فى جهادك من اجل نفسك ومن اجل الاخرين​


----------



## candy shop (2 مارس 2010)

فعلا انسانه شجاعه جدااااااا

ربنا يحميها 

شكراااااااااااااا على الخبر
​


----------



## Coptic Adel (2 مارس 2010)

*الحقيقة انا مبقتش فاهم هي بتفكر ازاي

من بعد هجومها علي متجلي ( نشرة الأخبار القبطية )

عموما ربنا معاها .. اكيد بتمر بفترة صعبة ومحتاجة صلواتنا
*​


----------



## SALVATION (2 مارس 2010)

_اللى اختارتيه قادر انه يحميكى_
_شكراا للخبر_​


----------



## besm alslib (3 مارس 2010)

*الرد ده شفتو بموقع منظمة اقباط الولايات المتحده ردا على الخبر المنقول 

عن اليوم السابع

وهو المفروض على لسان نجلاء الامام 





*​


----------



## Coptic Man (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا علي تكميل الخبر يا اختي العزيزة

وبجد نجلاء انسانة شجاعة جدااا

ولكن لا عجب فهي ممتلئة بالمسيح

الرب يباركها​


----------



## zezza (3 مارس 2010)

جريئة جداااااااااااا 
ربنا يحميها و يكون معاها


----------



## عمادفايز (4 مارس 2010)

*شكرا على الخبر​*


----------



## marmora jesus (4 مارس 2010)

فعلا اللي اختار المسيح من كل قلبه استحالة هيهمه اي شئ تاني
ربنا معاها ويقويها ويحميها
ميرسي ليكي يا قمر علي الخبر​


----------



## joseph7 (4 مارس 2010)

ربنا يحميها


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (4 مارس 2010)

*ربنا يقويها و يعينها علي قرف البلد و تخلفها و يسندها*

*في اي بلد في العالم دا عادي جدا جدا جدا سواء في اليابان او امريكا او غيره*

*فيه حريه دينيه متاحه*

*انما ايه القرف و الاحديه الدينيه الي في البلد دي*

*ربنا يعين نجلاء بس*


----------



## marcelino (4 مارس 2010)

*شكرااا على الصورة
*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (4 مارس 2010)

*ربنا يحميها​*


----------



## m.elad (4 مارس 2010)

السيح يحافظ عليكى والسيد المسيح قال سوف تاتى خراف ليس من الحظيرة وتكون فى الفردوس فى حضن ابينا ابراهيم وربنا يرحمنا جميعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## geegoo (4 مارس 2010)

*ممكن تغفروا جهلي و تقولولي مين هي نجلاء الامام ؟؟*


----------



## besm alslib (4 مارس 2010)

*نجلاء الإمام،
 
 حاصله على الدكتوراه فى القانون
 
 عمرها يقارب"37 سنة"
 
  الناشطة الحقوقية ورئيسة جمعية "بريق" لمناهضة العنف ضد المرأة، 
 
 الحاصلة على ماجستير فى الشريعة الإسلامية والقانون، 
 
 معروفة لعدد من نشطاء المجتمع المدني وبعض المنظمات الحقوقية خاصة العاملة في مجال المرأة
 
 تركت الاسلام مؤخرا وامنت بالمسيح وجاهرت بذلك بكل قوه ولم تخف وقالت جمله السيد المسيح الشهيره ( لا تخافو من اللذين يقتلون الجسد بل من يقتلون الروح )*​


----------



## geegoo (4 مارس 2010)

*شكرا علي الخبر و الرد ....
ربنا يحميها ....*


----------



## داود 2010 (8 مارس 2010)

الف مبروك وعقبال الامة العربية باكملها
شكرا على موضوعك


----------

